# Operation Flashpoint Dragons Rising



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Morning all

If anyone has the above game i've copied in some codes that unlock a few multiplayer and single player maps.

These work on the PS3 i'm not 100% sure on the Xbox as i don't own one (so if someone doesn't mind testing them out that would be great!). The codes are case sensitive:

AmbushU454 - SP
CloseQ8M3 - SP
StrongM577 - SP
OFPWEB2 - MP
OFPWEB1 - MP
RaidT182 (this one doesn't work for me for some reason)


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

the reason the last one isnt working is because it is:

RaidT18Z


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Cheers mate, that'll be why then


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

no probs, its a great game


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I had Operation Flashpoint on PC years ago.

One of the best games ever made, for me personally.

The custom games can hold so much detail, it's unreal.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Had the original and ArmA as well first time i've played it on the console though. By the way did anyone struggle on mission 3 the beachhead assualt?


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I had no idea this was available on console!

I'm on the OF site now, looks amazing.

I'll buy it today in that case.

Is the game long/detailed, and open? I hate linear and tight games.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

it is a sandbox type game so the game can be pretty much endless.
i believe on a video i saw from the producers they reckon to walk from one side of the island to another would take you around 9.5hours

its pretty good, very realistic with tactics and damage, the only downside i have seen at the moment is on console it doesnt have the mission editor which the old version used to have (on PC)


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Mission editor was my favourite on PC. Wonder if the PC version has it.

I'll be buying this on PS3, as I don't have a desktop.

Just seen a screen-shot of a sniper waiting on a hill side. Massive map.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i bought it on PS3 instead of PC just so i could play it on my larger TV and because i have more friends to play multiplayer on PS3 than PC - although PC multiplayer is larger


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm playing it, now. Requires so much concentration and planning. Not a case of "all guns blazing". A seriously challenging game, and I'm on the easiest setting.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

im currently stuck on campaign mission 3, i keep getting over run in the town and my team is killed


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Mission 3 is hard. I'm hold the village now, but loads of enemies start arriving LOL


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i have managed to get down to the last 5 enemies then i die :lol:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, just completed the mission. Difficult. The Chinese try and flank you down on the beach side. They run in the trees, then run out and kill you.

Really good game so far, you actually have to think about it, not just shoot everywhere and hope you hit something LOL.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I managed to grab an AAVP just before the village assault and managed to hold it through the counter attack.

Have any of you been over the the Operation Flashpoint official forums, the game is getting absolutely slated. Apparently all the things promised for it haven't appeared and the port to console is shocking. Have to say i haven't found anything wrong with it at the moment although the AI can be very frustrating sometimes (although that was the same in the original)


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I've found a bug.

Had to disable a fuel depot, then get extracted by helicopter.

I get in the chopper, but it doesn't take off. Then enemies come, and just continually shoot the chopper.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

Tom_O said:


> I've found a bug.
> 
> Had to disable a fuel depot, then get extracted by helicopter.
> 
> I get in the chopper, but it doesn't take off. Then enemies come, and just continually shoot the chopper.


I have done all what was ask of me but once I get extracted by the helicopter and the chapter ends it does not save it nor does it go to the next chapter, this is driving me nuts.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Anyone know where to get this for cheap?? I want it but I'm saving up for COD! Thanks in advance........:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

HC1001 said:


> Anyone know where to get this for cheap?? I want it but I'm saving up for COD! Thanks in advance........:thumb:


LOL you can DL it from hooky sites patch it and play they F'ed up the server authing, 50% of my clan are playing this in "Evaluation mode" lol. (Not me haven't got round to it yet)

They was on a server last night and someone said there is a patch coming out soon, 3/4 of the server said crap guess will have to pay for it then 

Go take a look on all the game review sites its full of it at the minute


----------

